
These are the small US towns that will be crushed as trucking becomes autonomous - edward
https://qz.com/se/machines-with-brains/1017379/these-are-the-small-us-towns-that-will-be-crushed-as-trucking-becomes-autonomous/
======
i_feel_great
What is achieved by designing the site this way? Did the designers test this
site out before releasing it? It is almost unusable.

~~~
twobyfour
Yeah, I wanted to read this, but gave up after trying twice to scroll. What
ever happened to plain old dark on light text with images in the middle? Why
do we need fancy JavaScript effects getting in the way of actually, yanno,
reading?

~~~
rubyfan
+1 after getting about half way through I accidentally scrolled into some
other article and then couldn't use the back button, wtf.

